# where can i find a gray 78 lecab convertible top?



## Jason2153 (Oct 29, 2004)

can seem to find it in gray...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah, help homeboy out....... Because I love his avatar....


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Dec 9 2007, 08:56 PM~9413575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jason2153 (Oct 29, 2004)

is the 78 lecab top the same as the 80s?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Dec 25 2007, 01:10 PM~9527896
> *is the 78 lecab top the same as the 80s?
> *


no


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

I was told that you need to get them made, and only a few people have the OG pattern. Does your car still have any of the top material left on it? If so you can take whats left of that and use it to get a new one made.


----------



## Jason2153 (Oct 29, 2004)

ok thanks for the help


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

bowtie connections artesia ca :biggrin:


----------

